# Visiting after a few months of not logging here



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello readers,

I got on the struggle bus with this dp dr back in 2013, and came to this community right away.
This website actually saved my life a couple of time by giving me hope. It's crazy that It's getting close

to 2017 now. I am happy to say that for the most part, I got my life back.

Anyway

I had a small relapse that was triggered by a pile of stress (school and life sucks in general - single, ugly and hungry all the time). So I came to visit. I thought maybe I should come here more regularly as this is a very positive place where people help each other to win those rough times. I'll reply to posts where I can provide significant help.

If you need some help or hope, pm me. It's a win win since I find it relaxing helping people with dp dr and
you get the help that you need.

If you have been here for a couple of years or so and see this post please pm me so we can discuss nostalgia business. 

much love


----------

